# Additional Insured Certificates



## LandscapeRachel (Jan 14, 2009)

I am trying to make sure I cover myself by getting additional insured certificates from all subcontractors who work on my job sites. I notice that some of the certificates I have received include auto liability as well as general liability and others do not. Does anyone know if I should be worried about the ones that do no have me listed as additional insured on their auto liability policies? I'm confused if I really need that or not.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I would submit copies of the certs to your ins agent/company and get thier opinion.


----------



## lost (Jan 18, 2009)

You don't need to worry about auto unless you need to provide auto. Just have the main three. We use auto for one of your projects because the contract requires are car, we only include the auto insurance information on the certificates when dealing with just that contract.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

My GL and WC are on one cert. Which gets submitted with every job, My auto only gets called for by certain GC's and I provide a copy when requested, they usually ask for a copy of all vehicles on the job, even my employees which have their vehicles. Not a problem for me handing them a copy.


----------

